# Good evening, folks.



## GiveAManAFish (Jan 12, 2017)

Good evening.

I've decided to join these forums for the simple reason that I want to start doing more fiction work. Although I'm a professional writer, all of my work is critical. Very little of that, unfortunately, involves fiction writing, which is what got me into writing in the first place. Given that, one of the wiser things I could do with my time is to give myself reason to do more fiction writing.

So, I've decided to join the helpful and hopeful here, give myself some opportunity to practice and improve the trade, perhaps even get involved in contests, and helping where my previous professional experience overlaps with my amateur fiction work.

I look forward to getting to write among and around you folks, and I hope we can be mutually beneficial to one another.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome! = D

Once you reach ten posts you can choose a profile picture and signature. In addition to this, we have a Mentor Directory and some Writing Contests and Prompts that you might be interested in. If you have any questions don't be shy to ask us mentors-- the purple people.

Have a good one!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome! WF is a fabulous place to keep you inspired, join the writing challenges and have a blast, there is a lot going on, so jump in... see you around...


----------



## aj47 (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome, and apologies for not welcoming you sooner.  I l-o-v-e your username.  It reminds me of a joke.

Build a man a fire and he'll be warm for an evening.  Set a man on fire and he'll be warm the rest of his life.

Yes, i'm *that* woman.    Again, welcome.  We're not all as weird as I am. In fact, we have the spectrum.  Being international/global helps with that.  Personally, I do poetry and short fiction, but we have novelists, essayists, bloggers, and other sorts here, too.  And we cover all the genres you'd expect.


----------



## JustRob (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome. Do you mean that writing is your profession or that your profession involves writing? I have in my time been a professional pedant, in the sense that I was paid to do it in a manner of speaking. Actually the task was to encourage other employees to be more precise in their manner of speaking. This was simply so that we computer system designers could build the systems that they actually needed rather than the ones that they appeared to talk about wanting. 

Designing computer systems is to a great extent modelling reality, which is in a way what a fiction writer does, so one day I quite suddenly found myself writing a fiction novel. The story in the novel was based on a letter to solicitors which I'd written two years earlier, but that letter was also actually a fictional short story because I had no experience in writing short stories but plenty in writing letters to solicitors. They say that one should write about _what_ one knows, but I think that one should also write _how_ one knows, at least to begin with. 

We all have a contribution to make here and hopefully benefits to gain, but an equally interesting thing is how these things have come about. Fiction writers are as diverse as their characters and the stories that they write. 

Give a man a line and he'll write another ... and another ... or he could just go fishing with it.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 16, 2017)

Here you go!!


----------



## GiveAManAFish (Jan 17, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Hi and welcome. Do you mean that writing is your profession or that your profession involves writing?



Writing is my profession. Though I'm pretty part time, since I'm also a student, I write about games professionally. I do editorials and reviews for a number of smaller sites, and on very rare occasions, I'll have the chance to review or write about a major release. I'm not sure what the rules are for linking sites in forums like this one, but I can give you my site's URL if you're curious.


----------



## JustRob (Jan 17, 2017)

Ah yes. My own award for being published was actually for a factual technical article about a computer project in a magazine on vintage computers, not a work of fiction. One of my personal websites is mentioned in my signature, so I don't think that blowing one's own trumpet is frowned upon. It's something that you could do once you have met the requirements to become a full member I assume, but I don't know the details. Being a subscribing FOWF I'm never sure which things apply to standard members. Get your ten initial posts in to to show willing and then review things.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome,

I hope you enjoy your time here with us at WF. The contest are a fun way to get the fiction started as they can give you a sort of structure to follow. Also check out the different groups we have here as well.

Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------

